# dove



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

whos excited for dove hunting this year? i know i am, i picked to hunting spots this year that are loaded with cant wai. i noticed this year it comes in on a saturday so i know it will be packed the public hunting areas.


----------



## radar3321 (Feb 27, 2012)

I cant wait!!! Hopefully next paycheck I will be picking up my new shotgun. I so pumped 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## T-180 (Oct 18, 2005)

Nothing like a good day of dove & squirrel hunting to get the season started. Sure hope it cools down before then !!! If we don't get some rain , I'll be sitting by a pond somewhere late morning for them.


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

Maybe someone can answer this question for me my buddy said on the new farms we got now there will be even more doves by the time the season starts because of they migrate but doesnt that mean the ones on it now will leave?

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## LilSiman/Medina (Nov 30, 2010)

I can't wait either! Found them on my river spot so a dove/squirrel/smallie day is gonna be... awesome!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

naw goose hunting is were its at thats fun right there


----------



## luv fishing (Mar 5, 2009)

Im doing both geese in the morning doves in the afternoon cant wait

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

We planted several acres this year to attract dove. Mowed them Sunday and they are coming in heavy already. Its going to be a good year!


----------



## RBoyer (Jan 7, 2012)

Can't wait for the season to start Ill be working from the 1st-5th so when I get home that Wednesday I'll probably do an evening hunt then all day on Thursday.... Going to scout out my spots next week and shoot some clays in anticipation


-Ryan Boyer


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Great hunt this morning 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## TomC (Aug 14, 2007)

Just wondering what did you plant to attract the doves?


----------



## eatinbass (Aug 6, 2012)

Oats, millet, sunflower, corn, and wheat. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

